
Ask HN: I created a “SaaS platform”, but I have no idea what to do with it - codedude
For over a year I have been developing a web application (SaaS) for very specific line of business, together with a guy who works (and runs a company) in that business. I have been doing all the software development, and he was responsible for the domain knowledge. The idea was to let his company be the &quot;pilot&quot; for the application, and then when we have enough of a system we would sell it to other customers. He had a lot of connections as well, so there was a good chance to get several customers early on.<p>However, things didn&#x27;t work out. I halted the development. Soon after, he contacted another developer to solve the problems. The developer built a quick solution very specific to his company, so there were no longer a need for my system.<p>I&#x27;m no longer interested in continuing in working towards that line of business, since the only real connection I had to it was through the guy I mentioned before. And to be honest... the business specific functionality of my application wasn&#x27;t really that advanced.<p>However, I still have my web application, a multi-tenancy SaaS web application, responsive and developed with the latest technology. I know the codebase very well, and it is 100% my own (no legal issues). So I was thinking taking on a completely new idea, and work towards a line of business.<p>What do I do with the code base? What would you have done? How do I find another line of business that I can customize my application towards? Any ideas?<p>tl;dr: I have developed a base for a SaaS &#x2F; web app, but I have no idea what to do with it.
======
finid
Well, you could open source it and see where the tides take it.

And if you're serious about "taking on a completely new idea", perhaps we
should be talking.

